# Looking for an A.J rod that wont break your back



## mulletman (Apr 3, 2010)

What would be the best A.J./ Grouper rod that wont work you so hard. I need a rod that the rod does most of the work instead of my back. Does anybody have any suggestions Needs to work with a penn 6/0


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

If you are interested in a custom rod, have Tom Wicker build you one of his acid wrapped rods. They will really help with the side to side torque, and he can taylor it to you preferred method of fishing. I have seen his work and have had the pleasure of using one of his rods and I must say he is a master of his craft and builds beautiful rods.


----------



## mulletman (Apr 3, 2010)

Who is Tom Wicker?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

He is a member on here.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Tom does build some nice rods. If you want something factory made, get a Star Paraflex. They are IMO the best all around rod for putting pressure on a fish and not on you.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

I find that a short rod (5'6") with an 'agressive taper' i.e not a real still tip but enough middle rod stiffness to lift a fish, high fore grips, and most important, good technique - (square shoulders - don't round my back - don't lift the rod real high, short pumps when really pressuring a fish) saves my back - your milage may vary ...

Got on old 6/0 with #80 line matched to 5'0" tuna stick I think I could use to pull stumps


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

mulletman said:


> What would be the best A.J./ Grouper rod that wont work you so hard. I need a rod that the rod does most of the work instead of my back. Does anybody have any suggestions Needs to work with a penn 6/0


That is sort of a scary request in terms of rod blanks. You asking for a bottom rod (grouper) along with a Pelagic rod (AJ) The Pelagic would be more easier made to accommodate your back issue. But the bottom rod needs to be a stouter rod to be able to horse the Grouper off the wreck or rubble fast because as soon as he is hooked he will run for a hole. I Highly respect Chris on rod recomendations after all he has sold and handled many rods over the years

I know it may sound a little odd but I would also check out the Shimano Trevala Butterfly jigging rod. It would help accommodate your back issues. It want feel like your holding a 2 by 4 by it's end. Also if you could have a slick grip added you could make more use of the boat rod holders. One more thing to consider don't alway have the misconception that all custom rods carry a large price tag


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry Tom I just can't help but show off the rods you built for me and my wife ! Please forgive me again but " Your Good "


----------



## mulletman (Apr 3, 2010)

*Tom Wicker*

Does anyone have Tom Wickers phone number?


----------

